# Metal Gear



## Phantom (Jun 25, 2010)

I have to say one of the most entertaining game franchises ever. I did the cardboard box trick as a senior prank. It worked really well.... Except for the people that would kick the box and the box would yelp....

So here to talk about all the series from Metal Gear, to Peacewalkers! (which btw I haven't gotten to yet, as I do not own a PSP)


----------

